# E-readers a Question



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Every night I say I'm getting an e-reader, in the morning I have one main concern.......

I have always passed books on to my Mother, daughter and several friends. In fact we let each other know if we pick up a new release so the others don’t buy it also. Last one in group passes the books on to the Library or Senior Library. With the e-reader I will be on my own spending less on each book but much more buying all I read. Did any of you do this? Do you miss your books?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sandi, I usually passed on books to friends, but never got them in return. I guess I was the only one spending money on new books. I honestly think I've been reading more since I got my kindle. Not counting the one I started this morning, I've read 9 books since December 30. I was worried that I'd miss the physical books too, but I really don't.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Sandi - check out the multiple copies feature of the eReaders. I think you can "loan" your book to another user for a few weeks. Of course they have to have the same reader. Also the Nook is supposed to have a feature where you can borrow books from libraries. Not sure how advanced that program is, tho. 

I am with Kim, I was always the buyer and lender, so I am sure my friends miss my books more than I do!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

That's funny -- every night I decide I'm getting the Kindle 2 in the morning and then hesitate for almost the exact same reasons... but this weekend I came to the conclusion that I WILL buy the Kindle this week. 

I am in a 'share your book club' at work and we are supposed to bring in paperbacks that we have bought and read for someone else to enjoy them -- as well as be able to take a book. They're supposed to be current paperbacks within the last 2-3 years being the oldest. 

What really made me decide to forget the actual books is that I have 100's of hardcover books and we are moving to a new home with less room for storage and I am basically giving the books away. I don't want to continue buying books anymore. Also like the lighter/not as heavy aspect of an ereader!

I've never been able to enjoy library books -- my little library gets in one copy and I have never been first to check it out. And the person who reads them before me leaves the books in rather 'disgusting' condition...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

With the Nook, the person you want to "loan" the book to doesn't have to have a nook, just a computer. However they need to read the book on the computer (or laptop).


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Redorr said:


> Sandi - check out the multiple copies feature of the eReaders. I think you can "loan" your book to another user for a few weeks. Of course they have to have the same reader. Also the Nook is supposed to have a feature where you can borrow books from libraries. Not sure how advanced that program is, tho.


Problem is my Mother and one of the others will NEVER go to an e-reader. I was going to give Mom one for Christmas and she nixed that idea.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wildflower said:


> I've never been able to enjoy library books -- my little library gets in one copy and I have never been first to check it out. And the person who reads them before me leaves the books in rather 'disgusting' condition...


Oh I don't check out books sorry for any confusion, too many germs, I give the library books. My Mom who is 87 checks out at least 3 books a week and she never gets them new. It doesn't bother her one bit, but it does me. My Mom also buys books.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sandi, it is a dilemma. I too loved being able to pass a book onto friends. Like Kim, I too never get them back and receive very few books in return. But the lightness of the kindle, the not having to store books, and the very cool way of browsing for books makes it worth it for me. 

You can have up to six devices (kindle, smartphone or computer) on an account , so for instance, you your mom and your daughter could share the same account and all have access to each others books. you would just have to figure out who pays who back. 

I bet your mom would get used to it in no time. 

the thing I like best is being to down load books right as you hear about them--- you know, no going into a book store and forgetting what it is you heard about and wanted to read.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

This is the reason I've been holding off on an e-reader. I really love books. I love the feel and oddly, the smell of a new book (maybe I'm an ink addict, I don't know....). I'm really afraid I would miss that. On the other hand, I would love to clear out my bookshelves and even though I do donate books often, my shelves fill up. I'd rather store my CD's and DVD's on those shelves. I finally realized that even with an e-reader I could still buy the occassional book and get my "fix" of the old fashioned, beloved, way of reading.
Another plus would probably be being able to keep track of what I've read. I'm very good at buying books I've already read. I hate getting home and realizing the book I've just bought is already on my shelf. Having an e-reader might help with that, mightn't it?


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> Oh I don't check out books sorry for any confusion, too many germs, I give the library books. My Mom who is 87 checks out at least 3 books a week and she never gets them new. It doesn't bother her one bit, but it does me. My Mom also buys books.


Wow -- someone understands my library book germ phobia! Thank you! My family and friends were constantly asking why I kept buying books when I could get them at the library for free and I finally just told them ALL library books gross me out and I can't stand it. I know they thought I was crazy.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Sharing Nook Books*

With the Nook, you can have multiple devices attached to one account. I just bought two Nooks (one for me and one for my DH) and we can share the books on the account. I have considered giving one to my daughter so she could also participate. All the Nooks on one account can order books, but they all will be charged to the one credit card on file. Additionally, I will be able to LEND a book to other people for a 14 day period. While it it "lent" I will not be able to access that particular book...just like a hard copy version.

The reason I took the plunge is we will be in Mexico for a couple of weeks and its hard to find reading material in English. We normally haul about a dozen books down....this year we will just take the Nooks. The Nook does not have an international edition at this time...so we will purchase the books we want to read BEFORE we leave. Once they are purchased and in our virtual library, we can download them from out of the country as long as we have 3G or WiFi accesss....

They should be delivered tomorrow....


----------

